#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  alguem tem corel draw para ajudar a under-linux.org ?

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal,

Estou precisando que alguem que tenha o corel possa exportar o logo da underlinux em outros formatos como .psd e outros formatos vetorizados conhecidos se for possivel o .cdr do logo esta em anexo.


[]'s

----------


## tuxdahora

Eu prefiro o logotipo atual :-D Combina mais com o novo layout do site :-D

----------


## fernandogomes01

manda pra mim que eu converto na hora. há não esquece de indicar os formatos

----------


## fernandogomes01

amigo desconsidere a resposta anterior.

ta na mão em PSD
se precisar de mais algum formato soh pedir

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> amigo desconsidere a resposta anterior.
> 
> ta na mão em PSD
> se precisar de mais algum formato soh pedir


Fernando,

Obrigado pela sua colaboração acabei de notar que esse .cdr que era o unico que eu tinha é o endereço antigo do portal. Existe a possibilidade de que voce possa alterar para UNDER-LINUX.org em vez der UNDERLINUX.COM.BR

Desde já agradeço muito sua ajuda.

[]'s

----------


## fernandogomes01

ta na mão colega

----------


## MarcusMaciel

fernando,

tem como tu salvar umas imagens em .gif e .png com fundo transparente para ver o resultado...

PS vc consegue coloca um - entre UNDER-LINUX como era o logo anterior ?

Muito Obrigado novamente pelo seu esforço

----------


## sergio

Marcus, veja se esta imagem ai serve... tá no wiki... ainda está no site antigo.  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

sergio na verdade essa imagem mesmo que eu quero  :Smile:  https://under-linux.org/images/logo/sitelogo-mini.jpg
so que preciso ela com fundo transparente pra colocar aqui ni site  :Smile:

----------


## fernandogomes01

desculpe a demora amigo
ta na mão novamente

----------


## sergio

Marcus, não sou nenhum expert, mas com o gimp adicionei um canal alfa e removi o fundo branco

----------


## mickliovek

ta na mão em PSD
se precisar de mais algum formato soh pedir..

Wholesale cheap dvd online - Wholesale new release dvd, top dvd sets online

----------

